# So What does the VIP stand for on the VIP622?



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm hoping for Video over Internet Protocol!


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

Hopefully it doesn't stand for Very Impotent Product.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Very Ignorant Purchaser


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Support VoIP connection for internal modems.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It may or may not have an actual meaning in terms of being an acronym.... but I'm sure the marketing folks said "lets name it something that sounds cool... instead of just a 211, lets stick something else on it that sounds important..."


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

ibglowin said:


> I'm hoping for Video over Internet Protocol!


Yes, I believe that is correct. An Internet connection will be required for use, just as an internet connection will be required for use of HD DVD and Blue-Ray DVD players. What you should do right away is to get an electrician to wire your home with ethernet and fiber optic cable to all corners of your home in preparation for the requirement to have an internet connection in order to do everything and anything, including using the toaster and going to the bathroom (while being observed with Video over Internet Protocol observation, of course).


----------



## bthessel (Oct 26, 2004)

Jerry G said:


> Yes, I believe that is correct. An Internet connection will be required for use, just as an internet connection will be required for use of HD DVD and Blue-Ray DVD players. What you should do right away is to get an electrician to wire your home with ethernet and fiber optic cable to all corners of your home in preparation for the requirement to have an internet connection in order to do everything and anything, including using the toaster and going to the bathroom (while being observed with Video over Internet Protocol observation, of course).


Well, in the pictures of the 211,222 and 622 they all do have ethernet ports. Wonder what those will be for?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

bthessel said:


> Well, in the pictures of the 211,222 and 622 they all do have ethernet ports. Wonder what those will be for?


Hopefully the ethernet ports will actually function, unlike firewire ports on the the 921.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Tis better to put an ethernet port on the box with nothing to use it for than to not have it available when a use is developed. 

JL


----------



## keng52 (Oct 18, 2003)

Various input problems


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Yet another "*V*irtually *I*mpossible *P*roduct".

(Actually, I had very few problems with Dish IRDs (7200, 811) during the five years I was a subscriber, but some here may remember, I'm the guy with the good electronic karma :shrug: )


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It could stand for the sound your money makes while leaving your wallet


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

*V*ery* I*mportant* P*erson

Free upgrade for existing HD customers. :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Very Irritating PVR?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

BobMurdoch said:


> Very Irritating PVR?


Nah, the 921 is already a very irritating PVR.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Ah, but we've found new and improved ways of irritating you. Why suffer through the same old headaches and glitches, when you can have all NEW ones!


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Various Intermittant Problems


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Very Impotent Product!


----------



## rkklinke (Feb 25, 2005)

They are just lucky they did not name it the PMS622 or this discussion would be in grave danger.


----------



## dwcobb (Oct 13, 2005)

HDMe said:


> It may or may not have an actual meaning in terms of being an acronym.... but I'm sure the marketing folks said "lets name it something that sounds cool... instead of just a 211, lets stick something else on it that sounds important..."


It may not be directly realated, but I would point out that Intel eventually got rid of its numbering scheme for processers because they could not copyright numbers effectively.

So, instead of the 80586 or 586, we got Pentium.

They could not protect their branding of the CPU # effectively from the companies that were making knock offs at that time.

Now, I don't think there is a tremendous risk of someone rushing in to copy a Dish box, but I wouldn't rule out copyright issues for part of the cause of the change in naming conventions.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dwcobb said:


> It may not be directly realated, but I would point out that Intel eventually got rid of its numbering scheme for processers because they could not copyright numbers effectively.


Is "921" on a product something that makes people buy now or scream and run? 

Fortunately there is a lot more to the E* satellite receivers than the number ... it isn't likely that anyone would make a knockoff that would work with E* signals (without violating piracy rules) and E* certainly would not turn on any knockoff receivers.

It's possible that someone would create a 622 receiver for non-E* satellite but the choices there come down to D* who would NOT want to be seen as copying E* in any way or third party FTA satellite boxes that would never function in the same manner (without paying for the same patent royalties that E* has to pay).

The best reason to call these ViP receivers is that it sets them apart from older receivers. You don't need to be a techie to know that the ViP-xxx is different from the DVR-xxx or xxx receiver. All you have to do is remember that ViP = MPEG4. Sure a lot better than remembering that the 322 is a MPEG2 two room receiver and the 222 is a MPEG4/MPEG2 two room receiver or the 625 is a MPEG2 two room recording receiver and the 622 is a MPEG4/MPEG2 two room recording receiver.

ViP = MPEG4 ... 100-400 series do not record ... 500-900 series do record.

JL


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dwcobb said:


> It may not be directly realated, but I would point out that Intel eventually got rid of its numbering scheme for processers because they could not copyright numbers effectively.
> 
> So, instead of the 80586 or 586, we got Pentium.
> 
> ...


Good point... It could also make them easier to advertise as well. Think of how many people know what a TiVo is, because it is a brand name... Dish could start talking about ViPXXX in their national commercials as something to further familiarity with their particular brand.


----------



## dwcobb (Oct 13, 2005)

921=scream and run, definitely sream and run ; ).

I still think there may be other business reasons like copywriting for them adding letters to their box codes (combination of letters and numbers are the key).

And as far as their naming scheme is concerned, I think they could have done something a bit more substantial to indicate this generational change and make it clearer this is an entirely new type of box. It sounds like they went from 4 digit series numbers in the past to 3 digit series numbers in the current generation. 

And I am kind of surprised that they didn't include an HD in the model numbers to be clearer what they are. 

To me, even with the VIP, it seems their numbering scheme is just a mess right now, with series ranges not meaning much of anything (ie, vip622 versus 625 - you would never expect the 622 to be a better and newer technology than the 625).

But then all that will really matter to me ultimately is that I get something to replace that darn 921.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

James Long said:


> ViP = MPEG4


But since we're talking about Dish there has to be an exception, so we have to remember to qualify that by adding that the 411 is MPEG4-capable but not ViP.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BobaBird said:


> But since we're talking about Dish there has to be an exception, so we have to remember to qualify that by adding that the 411 is MPEG4-capable but not ViP.


I wonder how many 411's there will be when all is said and done. You'll see them on eBay as "RARE 411 RECEIVER - COLLECTORS ITEM". :lol:

I prefer to think of it as a "ViP-211 (411)".

JL


----------

